# Opinions on Massey Ferguson 5711



## Chris Mills (Jun 2, 2018)

I was wondering if anybody had any experience with a massey 5711. Saw one today at a hay day by a local Massey Ferguson dealer, it was a 2018 model. Me and my dad were impressed with it's looks and how heavy and well made it seemed to be. I was just wondering if these tractors are as good as they say. It's 105 hp at engine and 90 pto hp which is more than enough for our jd 459 megawide plus. We currently use a 2012 jd 5093e and we love it. We were just wondering if we would also be happy with this tractor. I like the way the tractor handles, it's heavy and can easily handle a 1600 lb. round bale with ease and no counter weight. It also has the combination flow, which directs the all hydraulics away from the 3 point to the loader which already has impressive speed. Tractor was priced as is at 69,500, has 946x self leveling loader, visio roof, air seat and swivel seat, telescopic wheel, 12x12 trans, 3 remotes. I would appreciate an honest opinion. Compared to a John Deere M series this looks like a nicer machine. Thanks, Chris.

P.S. is the air conditioner good enough to keep you cold and comfortable on a hot day and are they better than they used to be.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi Chris, and welcome to HayTalk. I don't own a 5711, but I do own the 4710, which is the series below the 57 and it's 100hp. The 4710 runs my 2946 baler, even in silage, and I can't feel/tell the difference between silage and dry hay. My neighbor runs a 5610 and 5612, which are the previous year's editions replaced by the 5700 series, and he loves them. I've used the 5612 a few times to cut and it is awesome. The 5700's are awesome tractors, but if you're comparing them to JD, you need to compare with the R series. The 4700 series compares to the JD M series.

There are 2 different versions of 5700 series; 5700 Global, and 5700SL. The easiest way to tell the difference is by looking at the transmissions. If there is the typical gear shifter then it is the global series, and if it has the electronic shifter (Dyna 4 transmission) it is an SL. The SL is the model you want in a 5700. The global isn't really much different than the 4700 series, and in my opinion, not worth the increased cost. The SL is worth every penny.


----------



## Chris Mills (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks Dan_GA, it was a 5711 global series. I got the chance to run a sl myself. I prefer the global series myself. The 12 speed trans is all I would need. I don't need the extra cost. It is very comparable to a E series John Deere like we have, plain and simple with a few upgrades. Unfortunatley there's only one dealer close by and I don't particularly get along with them, others are about an hour and a half away or more. Another problem in my area is resale value. A massey that sells for 60,000 around here will only have a resale value of half that or less within a few years and under 2000 hours. I'm thinking of it as a investment and also a reliability factor. I do believe they are great tractors, I'm very impressed. But dealers are my problem. I have a great John Deere dealer that treats me right. That's the biggest factor in picking brands.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

I got you. I had an E series Deere before I went to my 4710. No comparison whatsoever. The 4710 with loader weighs in at 10,000 lbs with a lot more lifting capacity at both ends of the tracor. There's also no electronic shifts on a 5100E, nor is there modulating shuttle shift. The 5711 will be a little more weight than a 4710, and that's pretty much the only difference between the 4700 series and the 5700 series in the Global category. Hydraulics are a little different. Not sure where you are looking at resale values, but if you find a 56 or 57 series Massey for $30k I'd suggest you snatch it. I have seen them more than that with 4,000 hrs on them.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I’ve got the older on the french built series, a 5455 and really like it, resale strong here, hard to find around 30k usd unless it has near 10k hours on it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Chris Mills said:


> Thanks Dan_GA, it was a 5711 global series. I got the chance to run a sl myself. I prefer the global series myself. The 12 speed trans is all I would need. I don't need the extra cost. It is very comparable to a E series John Deere like we have, plain and simple with a few upgrades. Unfortunatley there's only one dealer close by and I don't particularly get along with them, others are about an hour and a half away or more. Another problem in my area is resale value. A massey that sells for 60,000 around here will only have a resale value of half that or less within a few years and under 2000 hours. I'm thinking of it as a investment and also a reliability factor. I do believe they are great tractors, I'm very impressed. But dealers are my problem. I have a great John Deere dealer that treats me right. That's the biggest factor in picking brands.


In that case, go with a Deere.....youre right, none of them are worth their weight in salt if you don't have a dealer WAS.....
I'm purty lucky, I have good dealers for all brands.....


----------



## Chris Mills (Jun 2, 2018)

Appreciate all the replys. Massey Ferguson is just know starting to make a comeback in our area. For quite a while you would never see a new massey tractor or implement. I live in Central Arkansas, so it's JD, NH, or Kubota, or dare I say Mahindra (bad experience with them). Maybe in a few years if they are all still doing good we'll give them a serious look when looking to trade in.


----------

